# Carbine falscher Dämpfer?



## pom (3. Mai 2014)

Hallo, mein Kollege hat ein Intense Carbine 2013 und hat ein Problem mit dem Dämpfer. Original war ein Fox Kashima verbaut, jetzt ist es ein Rock Shox Monarch RCT3. Er muss den Dämpfer sehr hart pumpen, damit er nicht schon beim "hopsen" im Stand durchschlägt. Dies ist bei beiden Dämpfern der Fall, was machen wir falsch? An meinem Tracer 2 kann ich den original Fox RP23 mit 30% SAG fahren und es funktioniert alles bestens. Wenn er mit 30% SAG fährt sind Trailfahrten unmöglich. Er ist ca. 85 Kg aber das sollte ja kein Problem sein.






Carbine mit Monarch RCT3





Tracer 2 mit Fox RP23


----------



## Irchelride (21. August 2014)

Würde meine Antwort zu spät kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

